# I have been busy with the BR Rockers...



## VJER (May 21, 2004)

This is just a small portion of what I have been up to the last couple of weeks. This is the first patio table I have attempted and it was a bit of a challenge, but a fun project. I have several more chairs and coolers on my list...Vic


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

nice work Vic


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice detail and great work


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Man..you're a real 'production line', Vic.....Really nice work


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

looking good


----------



## h.f.d.firedog (Dec 29, 2008)

Great work. Love the table.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice job!!! Really like the Table!!


----------

